
Pixelbox: Make 2D retro games with JavaScript - polm23
https://pixwlk.itch.io/pixelbox
======
polm23
I first heard of this a few years ago, when it was something the author had
whipped up for a weekend game jam or something. I played around with it a bit
and it never seemed to be updated so I was afraid it had died, but it looks
like it's back in style.

Github:
[https://github.com/cstoquer/pixelbox](https://github.com/cstoquer/pixelbox)

